# GLSL in JOGL



## Pfaeff (5. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
Ich versuche momentan GLSL Shader in JOGL zum Laufen zu bekommen. Ich habe im Internet bisher nicht wirklich etwas gefunden was funktionierte. Auch die JOGL Dokumentation ist nicht sehr hilfreich.
Was ich möchte ist: Einen Vertex und einen Fragment Shader laden und benutzen, hierzu verwende ich diesen Code, der zwar compiliert, aber nichts tut:

```
import java.io.*;
import javax.media.opengl.*;

public class GLSLShader {
    private GL gl;
    private int shaderProgram;
    private boolean ready = false;
    public GLSLShader(GL gl) {
        this.gl = gl;
    }
    public void bindShader() {
        if (ready)
            gl.glUseProgram(shaderProgram); 
    }
    public boolean loadFromFile(String vertexShaderFilename, String fragmentShaderFilename) {
        ready = false;
        int vert = gl.glCreateShader(GL.GL_VERTEX_SHADER);
        int frag = gl.glCreateShader(GL.GL_FRAGMENT_SHADER);
        // Vertex Shader
        BufferedReader vert_reader;
        try {
            vert_reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(vertexShaderFilename));
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }
        String[] vshader = new String[1];
        String line;
        try {
            line = vert_reader.readLine();
            while (line != null) {
                vshader[0] += line + "\n";
                line = vert_reader.readLine(); 
            }                
        } catch (IOException e) {
            // Fehler beim Lesen der Datei!
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }    
        int[] vlen = new int[1];
        vlen[0] = vshader[0].length();
        gl.glShaderSource(vert, 1, vshader, vlen, 0);
        gl.glCompileShader(vert);
        // Fragment Shader
        BufferedReader frag_reader;
        try {
            frag_reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(fragmentShaderFilename));
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }        
        String[] fshader = new String[1];
        try {
            line = frag_reader.readLine();
            while (line != null) {
                fshader[0] += line + "\n";
                line = frag_reader.readLine();    
            }
        } catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }    
        int[] flen = new int[1];
        flen[0] = fshader[0].length();
        gl.glShaderSource(frag, 1, fshader, flen, 0);
        gl.glCompileShader(frag);        
        // Shaderprogram
        shaderProgram = gl.glCreateProgram();
        gl.glAttachShader(shaderProgram, vert);
        gl.glAttachShader(shaderProgram, frag);
        gl.glLinkProgram(shaderProgram);
        gl.glValidateProgram(shaderProgram); 
        // Freigeben
//        gl.glDeleteShader(vert);
//        gl.glDeleteShader(frag);
        ready = true;
        return true;        
    }
}
```
Ich wollte eigentlich noch eine Debug Funktion (mittels glGetObjectParameterivARB) einbauen, jedoch habe ich dies bisher auch nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht wüsste ich dann, warum mein Shader nichts tut (sprich die Default-Renderpipeline benutzt wird).

Vielen Dank,
mfg


----------



## Marco13 (5. Jul 2009)

EDIT: Sorry, ja, da müßte man erstmal ein KSKB drumbasteln ... aber das Freigeben sieht falsch aus - das sollte wenn dann wohl nach dem Rendern gemacht werden... bin aber nicht siche...


----------



## Pfaeff (5. Jul 2009)

Das Freigeben ist da glaube ich schon richtig, danach wird ja nur noch der Zeiger auf das Programm Objekt benötigt.
Leider habe ich die jogl Demos noch nicht zum Laufen bekommen, sonst könnte ich mal gucken wie das da geht. Wobei die auch net mehr allzu aktuell aussehen...


----------



## EgonOlsen (5. Jul 2009)

Hmm...du erzeugst den Shader auf den ersten Blick korrekt...um ihn danach gleich wieder zu löschen!? Was soll das? Und wenn schon löschen, wieso erzeugst du ihn mit dem OpenGL 2.0er-Pfad, machst das Löschen aber mit den älteren (aber deswegen nicht schlechteren...) ARB-Extensions? Ich weiß nicht, ob das geht, finde es aber zumindest komisch.

Edit: Laut Docs scheint dein Löschen an der Stelle im Prinzip ok zu sein, weil sie nur markiert werden und erst dann wirklich gelöscht, wenn sie vom Shaderprogram abgehängt werden. Vielleicht liegt es dann ja einfach am ARB-/nicht-ARB-Mix?


----------



## Pfaeff (6. Jul 2009)

Naja ich verwende die Version mit ARB am Ende, weil:

```
GLSLShader.java:74: cannot find symbol
symbol  : method glDeleteObject(int)
```
er die ohne scheinbar nicht kennt  In der API steht sie auch nicht drin, also wird sie wohl nicht existieren (vielleicht weil sie nicht mehr gebraucht wird?).
Allerdings will der Shader auch ohne die beiden Aufrufe nicht so recht. Ich finde die Sache mit den Arrays und der Übergabe des Codes ansich ein wenig bedenklich, vielleicht liegt da irgendwo der Fehler. Ich konnte leider bisher auch keine Beispiele dazu finden.


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Jul 2009)

Ähm, du linkst deine Shader und löscht sie dann wieder...aber du sagst nirgends das du sie verwenden willst via glUseProgram.

Hab mal ein wenig bei Google geschaut und diesen Link gefunden. Ich denke der wird dir weiterhelfen können.
GLSL Shaders - Introduction


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Jul 2009)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, du linkst deine Shader und löscht sie dann wieder...aber du sagst nirgends das du sie verwenden willst via glUseProgram.


Er löscht sie nicht wirklich, er markiert sie nur zum Löschen. Sie werden erst entfernt, wenn das Programm selber gelöscht wird. Und das passiert nicht. Und aktivieren tut er sie auch, zumindest wenn er irgendwo mal bindShader() aufruft...da steht das nämlich drin.


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Jul 2009)

Pfaeff hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich verwende die Version mit ARB am Ende, weil:
> 
> ```
> GLSLShader.java:74: cannot find symbol
> ...


Die heißen auch nicht so. Ich meine, die heißen glDeleteShader und glDeleteProgram oder so.


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Jul 2009)

@egon: Das BindShader habe ich gesehen, aber man sieht nicht wie er es aufruft. Wir wissen also gar nicht ob es jemals aufgerufen wird. Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur sein ShaderCode falsch?!


----------



## Pfaeff (6. Jul 2009)

Aus dem Google Code habe ich Teile meiner Inspiration  Jedoch funktioniert dieser nicht mehr wie er dort steht (vermutlich veraltet). Wichtige Elemente aus meinem TestCode:

```
// Shader
        shader1 = new GLSLShader(gl);
        if (!shader1.loadFromFile("test.vert", "test.frag"))
            System.out.println("Shader konnte nicht geladen werden!");
```


```
public void display(GLAutoDrawable drawable) {     
        // Clear
        gl.glClearColor(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);        
        gl.glClear(GL.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);      
        
        // Modelview Matrix        
        gl.glMatrixMode(GL.GL_MODELVIEW);
        gl.glLoadIdentity();

        // ! hier finden sonst noch Licht und Kamera Berechnungen statt
        
        shader1.bindShader();
        if (loaded) {
            obj.draw(gl, false);
        }   
    }
```
und der Shader, den ich extern bereits getestet und für funktionierend erachtet habe (bei der Komplexität auch nicht das Problem )

```
void main(void) {
    gl_Position = gl_ModelViewProjectionMatrix * gl_Vertex;
}
```


```
void main(void) {
	gl_FragColor = vec4(1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0);
}
```
Muss ich das Shaderprogram bei Programmende ebenfalls wieder freigeben? Ich denke mal als Java-Programmierer neigt man leider dazu, sowas zu vernachlässigen, aber für Daten die auf der Grafikkarte liegen, kommt der GC nicht auf.

mfg


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Jul 2009)

Pfaeff hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich das Shaderprogram bei Programmende ebenfalls wieder freigeben? Ich denke mal als Java-Programmierer neigt man leider dazu, sowas zu vernachlässigen, aber für Daten die auf der Grafikkarte liegen, kommt der GC nicht auf.


Schöner wäre das, aber an sich wird das auch abgeräumt, wenn der OpenGL-Kontext zerstört wird, was beim Programmende ja passiert.


----------



## Pfaeff (7. Jul 2009)

Ich bin nochmal alle Funktionen durchgegegangen, konnte den Fehler aber bisher nicht finden. 
Man müsste halt irgendwie eine Fehlerausgabe einbauen, das habe ich aber bisher ebenfalls nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Jul 2009)

Hmm...also ich sehe in deinem Code jetzt eigentlich so ad hoc nichts Verkehrtes, wenn du 

-bindShader auch aufrufst (sieht ja so aus...)
-Deine Graka überhaupt Shader kann
-Dein OpenGL-Treiber OpenGL 2.0 unterstützt

Deine Shader sind auch ok...

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Was macht die 0 in diesem Aufruf? Ich finde keine JOGL-Doku, die diese Methode enthält...die hat dort immer nur 4 Parameter:


```
gl.glShaderSource(frag, 1, fshader, flen, 0);
```

??


----------



## Spacerat (7. Jul 2009)

Über dieses Thema würd' ich auch mal gern wissen, warum nicht ein einziges Beispiel (1:1 abgetippt) funktioniert. Alles wird fehlerlos kompiliert (sowohl Javacode als auch Shader), ausgeführt und auch angezeigt. Von den Auswirkungen der Shader sieht man jedoch nichts. Nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung oder 'ne Exception. Für mich sieht es so aus, als würde noch irgend eine native Library fehlen. Obwohl... das müsste doch angemeckert werden...

@EgonOlsen: Der TS verwendet ein int-Array. Deswegen kann er nicht, wie bei IntBuffer per "position(x)", die Position im Puffer bestimmen, wo die gültigen Daten zu finden sind.


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Jul 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Über dieses Thema würd' ich auch mal gern wissen, warum nicht ein einziges Beispiel (1:1 abgetippt) funktioniert. Alles wird fehlerlos kompiliert (sowohl Javacode als auch Shader), ausgeführt und auch angezeigt. Von den Auswirkungen der Shader sieht man jedoch nichts. Nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung oder 'ne Exception. Für mich sieht es so aus, als würde noch irgend eine native Library fehlen. Obwohl... das müsste doch angemeckert werden...


Also...ich habe schon Shader mit JOGL benutzt. Allerdings mit den ARB-Extensions und nicht mit der OpenGL-2.0-Variante. Und auch nur über eine Zwischenschicht, die JOGL nach außen wie LWJGL aussehen lässt, aber das sollte ja egal sein...


----------



## Pfaeff (7. Jul 2009)

Ich habe ja schon GLSL Shader programmiert, allerdings nicht unter Java und dort klappt alles auch wunderbar.
Das mit dem Parameter hatte mich zuerst auch stutzig gemacht, meiner Interpretation nach wird dort angegeben, welches Array Element das erste ist. (Unterstützt wird diese Behauptung dadurch, dass das Programm bei einer Eingabe von > 0 den Dienst quittiert  )
Und eine Library kann imo nicht fehlen, da es sich ja um "reine" OGL Funktionen handelt.
Sehr seltsam das Ganze auf jedenfall.

EDIT: es lag doch am Einlesen der Shader, scheinbar wird wenn man einem leeren String etwas anhängt das "null" am Anfang beibehalten. So kann der Shader natürlich nicht kompilieren.

Das wäre mir natürlich aufgefallen, wenn ich den Shader hätte debuggen können.

so gehts: 
	
	
	
	





```
import java.io.*;
import javax.media.opengl.*;

public class GLSLShader {
    private GL gl;
    private int shaderProgram;
    private boolean ready = false;
    public GLSLShader(GL gl) {
        this.gl = gl;
    }
    public void bindShader() {
        if (ready)
            gl.glUseProgram(shaderProgram); 
    }
    public boolean loadFromFile(String vertexShaderFilename, String fragmentShaderFilename) {
        ready = false;
        int vert = gl.glCreateShader(GL.GL_VERTEX_SHADER);
        int frag = gl.glCreateShader(GL.GL_FRAGMENT_SHADER);
        // Vertex Shader
        BufferedReader vert_reader;
        try {
            vert_reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(vertexShaderFilename));
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }
        String[] vshader = new String[1];
        vshader[0] = "";
        String line;
        try {
            line = vert_reader.readLine();
            while (line != null) {
                vshader[0] += line + "\n";
                line = vert_reader.readLine(); 
            }                
        } catch (IOException e) {
            // Fehler beim Lesen der Datei!
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }    
        int[] vlen = new int[1];
        vlen[0] = vshader[0].length();
    //    System.out.println(vshader[0]);
        gl.glShaderSource(vert, 1, vshader, vlen, 0);
        gl.glCompileShader(vert);
        // Fragment Shader
        BufferedReader frag_reader;
        try {
            frag_reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(fragmentShaderFilename));
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }        
        String[] fshader = new String[1];
        fshader[0] = "";        
        try {
            line = frag_reader.readLine();
            while (line != null) {
                fshader[0] += line + "\n";
                line = frag_reader.readLine();    
            }
        } catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println(e);
            return false;
        }    
        int[] flen = new int[1];
        flen[0] = fshader[0].length();
     //   System.out.println(fshader[0]);        
        gl.glShaderSource(frag, 1, fshader, flen, 0);
        gl.glCompileShader(frag);        
        // Shaderprogram
        shaderProgram = gl.glCreateProgram();
        gl.glAttachShader(shaderProgram, vert);
        gl.glAttachShader(shaderProgram, frag);
        gl.glLinkProgram(shaderProgram);
        gl.glValidateProgram(shaderProgram); 
        // Freigeben
        gl.glDeleteShader(vert);
        gl.glDeleteShader(frag);
        ready = true;
        return true;        
    }
}
```


----------

